# Brass balls around the ring



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't watch the track, don't watch the front tyres, watch the steering wheel.

This is one of the most epic driving efforts I have ever witnessed.

Track is drenched, there is no driving line to follow, and it appears he is only driving on semi slicks.

Just watch and enjoy.

Not recommended for those faint of heart.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

He got nuts that bloke! And maybe a death wish lol, I love the ring, right up there with mt panorama!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

One day I hope to drive the ring, but only after Pikes Peak in an Escort . . .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*Whew!!!*


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> One day I hope to drive the ring, but only after Pikes Peak in an Escort . . .


Don't reckon the old Ford would make it mate, it is a Ford after all


----------



## Grizz827 (Jan 18, 2012)

That gets the blood flowing thanks for the vid.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Shoot! I do that regularly here around Atlanta in my 5 speed honda.

Yet, all the while I have deal with selfish, speedy, crappy, reckless drivers.

And don't get me going on when the aforementioned get on their cell phones. These butt heads that loose all sense of the road and others while talking on their cell phones.

I think I will enroll as an instructor.

Those drivers in race cars are impressive. And most people have no idea how skilled they are at there sport.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is an impressive bit of driving. I used to take two nordschleife videos and watch them side by side to do comparisons of how cars handle. Watching an M5 and E55 AMG was my favorite. While they have similar numbers on paper, watching them side by side give you a feel for the cars personality. Well, for a while anyway. After a minute or two the M5 was so far ahead you couldn't really match them up without pausing the video.


----------

